# Ricoh R5C843 sd host controller



## GandalfGrey (Sep 3, 2009)

I have been having a problem with my built in Ricoh card reader for quite a while, originally while running Vista Ultimate x86 and now with Windows 7 Ultimate x64. I have an Asus G1s.
The problem is that it does not read SD cards, and when I insert an sd card the "Ricoh memory stick disk device" under disk drives in device manager changes to "Ricoh xd-Picture card disk device" and suffers from error 10 failing to start. It seems to me that the problem id that the card reader does not recognise the sd card and thinks it is an xd card.
Under "IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers" I jave three Ricoh devices
Ricoh memory stick controller Hardware id PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_12
Ricoh SD/MMC Host controller HW id
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_12
and Ricoh xd-picture card controller HW id
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_12
Apart from that I have Ricoh 1394 OHCI compliant Host controller HW id
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0832&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_05
and my standard sda controller HW id
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_15D71043&REV_22
It seems like there is a problem either with the firewire host or the sd sdbus.sys host not recognising the card
I have fully updated all drivers and even tried to change the compatible hardware id in the sdbus.inf and reloading to match the sd host controller al to no avail.
I would very much appreciate any help as the usb card readers I buy are always getting lost generally with cards in and it is a real nuisance
Thank you


----------



## HotTech (Nov 25, 2010)

I too am facing this problem, although I found out the hard way. I bought a brand new laptop without an OS. So I started with the most current, which is Windows 7. After a thorough installation which includes Ricoh, I made the same discovery as you, except on my system Ricoh seems to be recognized properly and supposed to be working. Only my SD cards simply couldn't show up on Explorer. My first instinct was, it must be a faulty card reader. For if it's a healthy card reader, any SD card you slide in would automatically show up even without a driver. 

I then looked up both Dell and HP download sections, and saw that the last driver support for this card reader ended in 2007. So I reformatted and installed Vista, and voila, card reader is rocking again. Now let's see if this new driver I downloaded from HP would solve the Windows 7 problem.


----------



## HotTech (Nov 25, 2010)

Problem solved thanks to Google. Turns out the later drivers are all useless. You just need to revert to Windows XP driver. Ah, sky is blue again.


----------



## fede78 (Apr 19, 2011)

hello, i also have the g1s and installed 7 x64. 
i cant find a way to install properly the ricoh driver. Where is to be downloaded ?
I downloaded a version for xp but running setup it hang up saying i need a 64bit version of devinst or something like that. 
Cheers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi see the info here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/how-to-find-drivers-420583.html


----------

